# Sailing Coble "Three Brothers"



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

The last sailing coble in Bridlington The Three Brothers is due for survey in May and there are serious concerns she may have to be scrapped.Three Brothers was built in Brid in 1912 at a cost of £75 she is timber built 40ft long. The coble is owned by the Bridlington Harbour Commision but leased to the Bridlington Coble Preservation Society who are looking for support in keeping her afloat. Membership of the society is only £5 a year.More information is available by logging onto Bridlington Coble Preservation Society website

Pete


----------

